# *****Gina Carano vs. Cristiane Santos *****



## truebluefan

Discuss the match.


----------



## MagiK11

I want Gina to win due to hotness but I bet on Santos cause of her aggression and power, and the odds were on her side


----------



## Fieos

They both make weight?


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Rooting for Gina, but won't be shocked if Santos proves too much.

These man vs. woman MMA bouts really should be done away with, though.


----------



## truebluefan

Cyborg may be too much for her.


----------



## Benge

Fieos said:


> They both make weight?


Surprisingly, yes.

I hope this turns out to be a war.


----------



## dafunguru

I want 5 rounds of girl and girl action lol


----------



## dudeabides

On the edge of my seat here...


----------



## Benge

Randy just spanked her. Nice.


----------



## k3232x

I have a bad feeling about this fight. I don't think it will end well for Gina.


----------



## dafunguru

Gina might get Mousasi-ed

EDIT: HOLY SHIT, cool way to show off the main event, flood lights and all


----------



## Alienspy

That was a cool ass introduction , when the lights turned off and only on the cage.


----------



## truebluefan

Gina Carano 7-0

Cristiane Santos 7-1


----------



## Toxic

Gina should punch Cyborg in the adams apple and kick her in the nuts.


----------



## dafunguru

...that was mean


----------



## Toxic

This is ugly god Cyborg is a monster


----------



## M.C

Toxic said:


> Gina should punch Cyborg in the adams apple and kick her in the nuts.


I like this post.

Also, Gina wins hopefully, just because she's hot, though.


----------



## truebluefan

Wow what action!!!


----------



## HexRei

DAMN RIGHT YES GINA YES YES YES yes


----------



## dafunguru

wow this is good shit


----------



## dafunguru

HexRei said:


> DAMN RIGHT YES GINA YES YES YES yes


lol we all wanna say that


----------



## Alienspy

This is a great fight. This definetly not getting to the 5th.


----------



## MagiK11

Man they are both pushing the pace like crazy. I think Santos is going to be too much for her

Man the fight is done! WOW That should have been stopped just before the bell sounded. She was done.!


----------



## dafunguru

whoa damn yo


----------



## thuggedout

ahhhh why did gina give up the mount


----------



## KryptoNITE^^

Sounds like a good fight.

Who won????????????????????


----------



## dafunguru

LOL AMAZING 

Anderson Silva vs. Cyborg Santos?


----------



## dudeabides

That was pretty one sided unfortunately for Gina.


----------



## MagiK11

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> Sounds like a good fight.
> 
> Who won????????????????????


Santos crippled her with ground and pound!


----------



## k3232x

dafunguru said:


> LOL AMAZING
> 
> Anderson Silva vs. Cyborg Santos


Damn beat me to it.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

So are people going to give Cyborg crap for being bigger and stronger then Gina?


----------



## KryptoNITE^^

MagiK11 said:


> Santos crippled her with ground and pound!


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111

*WAR CYBORG GIRL!*


----------



## dudeabides

Carano needs to fight someone more feminine next time... like Clay Guida or somebody.


----------



## Benge

Gina seemed gassed and seemingly gave up with only seconds left. WTF!?


----------



## dafunguru

wow finish fest, wasn't it, this event? it was my first non-UFC event. Very fun.

Especially with the forum, THANK YOU MMAFORUM


----------



## MagiK11

Benge said:


> Gina seemed gassed and seemingly gave up with only seconds left. WTF!?


I'd like to see what you do when someone is pounding your head in.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Poor Gina. Maybe next time they'll match her up with someone whom isn't sporting a Ron Jeremy sized dong.


----------



## Benge

MagiK11 said:


> I'd like to see what you do when someone is pounding your head in.


I grab their hand and go for a reversal, or roll for a leg lock. WTF?!


----------



## purple_haze

gina didn't train hard enough for the fight and was overpowered by a mangina.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^

purple_haze said:


> gina didn't train hard enough for the fight and was overpowered by a mangina.


The excuses are already here. LOL.


----------



## GKY

Wow, I'm scared of Cyborg. That's all I can really say.


----------



## mattreis324

So much for women's MMA. 

Cyborg vs. any non-Gina opponent = fail.


----------



## ralphbenjamin

hopefully gina gives up on mma and moves on to playboy?


----------



## Benge

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> The excuses are already here. LOL.


I hear you. I saw it was a lot closer than people thought, they were both trading nicely, Gina just gassed faster.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^

Cyborg = P4P #1 Female fighter in the world.


----------



## Alienspy

purple_haze said:


> gina didn't train hard enough for the fight and was overpowered by a mangina.


Lol , give us a break. This fight's been on the menu since Elite-xc blew up. They had well over a year and a half for this.


----------



## MagiK11

Benge said:


> I grab their hand and go for a reversal, or roll for a leg lock. WTF?!


When you are getting rocked as hard as she was getting all that can go right out the window. She was in a fetal position so it shows she was really hurt. 

But if she had kept the mount things might have been different but as I thought, Santos was going to win with her aggression and power. She hits like a mule!


----------



## dafunguru

OMFG give Cyborg the credit she deserves

god DAMN!!!! :angry04::angry04::angry04:


----------



## Fieos

Better fighter won the fight. That is the long and short of it. 

My respect to all the fighters for exciting fights.


----------



## Benge

MagiK11 said:


> When you are getting rocked as hard as she was getting all that can go right out the window. She was in a fetal position so it shows she was really hurt.
> 
> But if she had kept the mount things might have been different but as I thought, Santos was going to win with her aggression and power. She hits like a mule!


I still stand that TKO's are BS. If a fighter is not unconscious or gives up (taps), the fight should be kept going until something does give.


----------



## SideWays222

I hate walking Mangina's

Gina Carrano... i love you if you ever wanna wrestle together id be more then happy. Ima go get REALLY REALLY drunk right now and cry because you lost. Stupid ugly ass hoe steroid man wannabe cyborg bitch.


----------



## {{sith^lord}}

some fighters need to lose so they can train harder. I hope Gina comes back stronger.


----------



## DragonStriker

Wow that was a crazy fight Gina was doing a good job though you can't say she didn't train for this fight cause she was very good. Cryborg is just crazy and overpowered her.


----------



## Calminian

SideWays222 said:


> I hate walking Mangina's
> 
> Gina Carrano... i love you if you ever wanna wrestle together id be more then happy. Ima go get REALLY REALLY drunk right now and cry because you lost. Stupid ugly ass hoe steroid man wannabe cyborg bitch.


:laugh: Dude, you got it bad.


----------



## dafunguru

Cyborg was like a female Wanderlei Silva, rediculous, awesome fighter, can't wait for more


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

C'mon where's the Cyborg hate? She outsizes and outpowers everyone in her division.

DAMN HER!


----------



## dafunguru

so does Lesnar and GSP?


----------



## rabakill

{{sith^lord}} said:


> some fighters need to lose so they can train harder. I hope Gina comes back stronger.


carano will never beat cyborg. She just walked right through caranos punches, cyborg has such low bodyfat and so much muscle. When you're strength is your standup game and your opponent walks right through every one of your shots, you haven't got a chance. I don't see carano ever getting that strong, her body just can't lose as much fat as cyborgs.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

dafunguru said:


> so does Lesnar and GSP?


Thank you.. :thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho

dafunguru said:


> so does Lesnar and GSP?


Thiago Alves is smaller than GSP? My tv reception must be off.


----------



## {{sith^lord}}

Cyborg VS Lesnar ++:thumb01:


----------



## TraMaI

Alex, she weighed in at 144 -.- Troll harder.


Great fight, but I knew Gina was done from the begining of the fight


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

TraMaI said:


> Alex, she weighed in at 144 -.- Troll harder.
> 
> 
> Great fight, but I knew Gina was done from the begining of the fight


Doesn't matter. She was way, way stronger then Gina or anyone else in that division. And she's way, way bigger.

Sorry, if it's unfair with Lesnar, it's unfair with Cyborg. You can't have it two ways.


----------



## Calminian

I just saw the fight. Gina didn't do that bad. I'd take her in a rematch. She needs to get a little stronger, and make better decisions. I hope she goes back to the drawing board.


----------



## TraMaI

SHe's obviously not way way bigger. She's much leaner and more cut than Gina sure but by no means is she bigger. Maybe Gina should implement a better strength and conditioning program if she's getting out muscled by someone who came in under the weight limit.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Cyborg absolutly destroyed Gina.

Guess who called it. ....


----------



## Canadian Psycho

J.P. said:


> Cyborg absolutly destroyed Gina.
> 
> Guess who called it. ....


Yeah, it took a real genius to predict that one.

Can I have your autograph?


----------



## Calminian

J.P. said:


> Cyborg absolutly destroyed Gina.
> 
> Guess who called it. ....


Nah, he capitalized on some bad mistakes by Gina.

Edit: oops, meant to say "she."


----------



## Davisty69

Calminian said:


> Nah, he capitalized on some bad mistakes by Gina.
> 
> Edit: oops, meant to say "she."


It was more than that. She had the power in ever strike to do damage. Also, she had the strength to dominate in the clinch. 

I was surprised she lasted as long as she did TBH. She showed me that she has more heart than I thought. A weaker fighter, heart-wise, would have been done far sooner. 

I'll call it now, Gina will never avenge this loss. If she tries, she will get dominated every time because she is severely outmatched strength-wise.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yeah, it took a real genius to predict that one.
> 
> Can I have your autograph?


I missed your call in the official discussion section..... care to redirect me?



Calminian said:


> Nah, he capitalized on some bad mistakes by Gina.
> 
> Edit: oops, meant to say "she."


An easy mistake...


----------



## Calminian

Davisty69 said:


> It was more than that. She had the power in ever strike to do damage. Also, she had the strength to dominate in the clinch.
> 
> I was surprised she lasted as long as she did TBH. She showed me that she has more heart than I thought. A weaker fighter, heart-wise, would have been done far sooner.
> 
> I'll call it now, Gina will never avenge this loss. If she tries, she will get dominated every time because she is severely outmatched strength-wise.


That's what I expected to see, but have to say, it looked like more of a mental issue on Gina's part. Yes, Borg is stronger, but Gina really did have things under control until that last takedown. She should have kept her mount earlier. She should have kept sticking and moving. If she checks out the tape, I think she'll see it wasn't as bad as she thought. I don't think Cyborg walks through her in a rematch—that is if Gina can get back on the horse. We'll see how things are with her in the days to come. But there's no way Borg is in a different league. This could have been a very different match if some different decisions where made.


----------



## Davisty69

Calminian said:


> That's what I expected to see, but have to say, it looked like more of a mental issue on Gina's part. Yes, Borg is stronger, but Gina really did have things under control until that last takedown. She should have kept her mount earlier. She should have kept sticking and moving. If she checks out the tape, I think she'll see it wasn't as bad as she thought. I don't think Cyborg walks through her in a rematch—that is if Gina can get back on the horse. We'll see how things are with her in the days to come. But there's no way Borg is in a different league. This could have been a very different match if some different decisions where made.


We will have to agree to disagree. IMO, Cyborg was landing shots that Gina clearly couldn't handle. Also, Gina's shots did little more than stun Cyborg. Plus, cyborg was completely dominating Gina on the ground, minus the mount (which Gina was immediately thrown off).

If/when this fight happens, hit me up for a sig bet, cause I'm definitely down


----------



## JoshKnows46

Poor gina. 

why did she let her back up?, she shoulda stayed mounted....who's gonna beat this beast, she's way too strong for the girls to handle, she could probable take ken-flo, lol J/k.....gina couldn't take her punches at all.


----------



## SonofJor-El

Watched it a few times now.... When Gina gets mount, Cyborg does appear to get her left leg free and looked like she was about to regain half guard and that's when Gina stood up. I'm guessing she wanted no part of Cyborgs guard? But other than those 15 seconds that Gina had the mount, it was all Cyborg. Poor Gina.


----------



## Calminian

Davisty69 said:


> We will have to agree to disagree. IMO, Cyborg was landing shots that Gina clearly couldn't handle. Also, Gina's shots did little more than stun Cyborg. Plus, cyborg was completely dominating Gina on the ground, minus the mount (which Gina was immediately thrown off).
> 
> If/when this fight happens, hit me up for a sig bet, cause I'm definitely down


I'll have to watch it again, but I didn't see Gina getting punished too bad on the feet. She got backed up, but seemed in control.


----------



## SideWays222

**** you people who negged me. Cris is an ugly ass mangina who take steroids. ***** go **** thsat walking man girl BUT i wont.

Gina all the way.... shes atleast pretty.

****
ima go make myself puke because if i dont il jage a huge hangover.


----------



## Couchwarrior

SideWays222 said:


> I hate walking Mangina's
> 
> Gina Carrano... i love you if you ever wanna wrestle together id be more then happy. Ima go get REALLY REALLY drunk right now and cry because you lost. Stupid ugly ass hoe steroid man wannabe cyborg bitch.





SideWays222 said:


> **** you people who negged me. Cris is an ugly ass mangina who take steroids. ***** go **** thsat walking man girl BUT i wont.
> 
> Gina all the way.... shes atleast pretty.
> 
> ****
> ima go make myself puke because if i dont il jage a huge hangover.





SideWays222 said:


> Gina is a great fighter BUT Cyborg is a man. Female vs Male Male wins. Gina is amazing.......





SideWays222 said:


> You sure your straight??





SideWays222 said:


> she will kick your ass homie. Gina Carrano is a great fighter who put alot of effort into what she has accomplished. Atleast she never rigged the scale like manly cyborg has.


Dude, I think you really need to find yourself a girlfriend. :laugh:
And by girlfriend I mean someone who also considers you to be her boyfriend.


----------



## creepjacker

Steroids... do they even test in Strikeforce, because its pretty obvious.


----------



## xeberus

SideWays222 said:


> **** you people who negged me. Cris is an ugly ass mangina who take steroids. ***** go **** thsat walking man girl BUT i wont.
> 
> Gina all the way.... shes atleast pretty.
> 
> ****
> ima go make myself puke because if i dont il jage a huge hangover.


Glad I wasn't the only person who got fucked up yesterday :thumb02:

You have to give it to those Brazilians, they play a mean game of hide the banana. 

In all seriousness cyborg is a hell of a fighter and was definitely the better fighter that night.


----------



## vaj3000

wow you'd think Cyborg would abide by the pervasive rule that men never hit women...

Srsly though was dissapointed that carrano didnt take better advantage of the mount....getting mounted by gina carrano, not a bad way to get battered


----------



## swpthleg

Calminian said:


> I just saw the fight. Gina didn't do that bad. I'd take her in a rematch. She needs to get a little stronger, and make better decisions. I hope she goes back to the drawing board.


I GUARANTEE that she will, and that she will come back stronger. All the trolls, borderline trolls, and haters can f*ck off.


----------



## vaj3000

she did a hell of alot more better when she used the jab on the outside than when she got close up to cyborg. If you ask me she may have done better if she followed a melendezesque strategy and showed a little more counter striking when cyborge charged fwd.

I think randy couture miscalculated this one


----------



## Canadian Psycho

J.P. said:


> I missed your call in the official discussion section..... care to redirect me?


I don't 'call' fights when everyone and their mother is already doing so. Had everyone said that Gina was going to win, and you instead went with Cyborg, then perhaps I'd give you credit. But when quite literally _every_ poster here is picking Cyborg to dominate, and you come in saying, 'I called it,' as though we're all supposed to respect your elite knowledge of MMA, I can't help but roll my eyes. Hey... did you also call Anderson Silva to defeat Forrest Griffin? If so, I _definitely_ want that autograph.


raise01:


----------



## hellholming

Benge said:


> I grab their hand and go for a reversal, or roll for a leg lock. WTF?!


yeah, sure you do... Your limp dick would be out with that shot that landed.

And so would be mine.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I thought Gina did pretty well, to be honest. Far from 'destroyed'. She constantly engaged, took Cyborg down and got mount twice, and wasn't really afraid to bring the fight, which is something we've rarely seen taken to Santos. That said, I take nothing away from Cyborg. She has solid power, solid stand-up, and bigger balls than a good portion of the male fighters out there. Whether that's figuratively or literally speaking, I've yet to decide.


----------



## taz1458

I didn't think Gina did horrible but Cyborg is definetly an animal. This is the first time I've seen her fight and she definetly impressed me. Gina will come back stronger then ever and hopefully setup a rematch in the future!!


----------



## rabakill

swpthleg said:


> I GUARANTEE that she will, and that she will come back stronger. All the trolls, borderline trolls, and haters can f*ck off.


There's a difference between seeing reality and being a hater. Carano had no chance , bad decisions or not, Cyborg is just way too strong, Carano will never have the strength in muscle mass to hurt her standing up unless she starts taking steroids. If I fought you, and you walked straight at me and I punched you as hard as I could and you walked right through it how much chance would I have in a rematch? Just look at the difference in body fat percentage. She's going to have to make a complete transformation in her fight style to a ground and pound fighter, learn a thing or two from Couture.


----------



## taz1458

Cyborg is way to damn skinny. That is nasty IMO


----------



## kamikaze145

I dont think she is that skinny, just ripped. She is definately not attractive but who cares, shes a badass.


----------



## SideWays222

God she is so damn ugly. Why did they allow this fight to go down?? **** STRIKEFORCE!!! treat Gina like EliteXC treated Kimbo. Gina is pretty so she deserves cans.

Im joking but seriously, Cyborg is nasty.


----------



## Couchwarrior

rabakill said:


>


Looking at those two pictures, it would almost have been surreal if Gina had ended up kicking Cyborg's ass. If I didn't know who she was, I'd assume she was one of the ring girls.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

rabakill said:


> There's a difference between seeing reality and being a hater. Carano had no chance , bad decisions or not, Cyborg is just way too strong, Carano will never have the strength in muscle mass to hurt her standing up unless she starts taking steroids. If I fought you, and you walked straight at me and I punched you as hard as I could and you walked right through it how much chance would I have in a rematch? Just look at the difference in body fat percentage. She's going to have to make a complete transformation in her fight style to a ground and pound fighter, learn a thing or two from Couture.


wow.. i drooled a lil bit just looking at Gina's pics...


----------



## swpthleg

rabakill said:


> There's a difference between seeing reality and being a hater. Carano had no chance , bad decisions or not, Cyborg is just way too strong, Carano will never have the strength in muscle mass to hurt her standing up unless she starts taking steroids. If I fought you, and you walked straight at me and I punched you as hard as I could and you walked right through it how much chance would I have in a rematch? Just look at the difference in body fat percentage. She's going to have to make a complete transformation in her fight style to a ground and pound fighter, learn a thing or two from Couture.


I wasn't talking about the fight, was I? I was talking about Gina going back to the drawing board and coming back stronger. I didn't say anything about muscle mass or body fat percentage.


----------



## Pr0d1gy

Well, it was pretty obvious that Gina was the better fighter but just got manhandled by an obvious steroid/HGH/etc abuser. It is not physically possible for a woman to look like Cyborg without using PED's, because they do not produce testosterone at those levels naturally.

To put it simply, Carano lost to a man. Carano had better striking, was better in the clinch throwing the man into a mounted position twice, and was generally the more obviously skilled fighter. What we all watched tonight is what would happen if Carano fought Shaun Sherk.....:sarcastic12:

It's a shame to see a superstar of their sport taken down by someone who has so clearly cheated, but I guess that is the nature of sports in America now.


----------



## Calminian

SideWays222 said:


> God she is so damn ugly. Why did they allow this fight to go down?? **** STRIKEFORCE!!! treat Gina like EliteXC treated Kimbo. Gina is pretty so she deserves cans.
> 
> Im joking but seriously, Cyborg is nasty.


I really don't understand this. The woman is not nasty. My goodness, can't this forum grow up just a little? I feel like I'm risking getting dumber just hanging out here.


----------



## Pr0d1gy

Calminian said:


> I really don't understand this. The woman is not nasty. My goodness, can't this forum grow up just a little? I feel like I'm risking getting dumber just hanging out here.


Dude, she looks like a man. Seriously, maybe if I were gay I would think she isn't ugly....

Signs of Anabolic Steroid Use in Women 

* Facial hair
* Change in voice (deeper)
* Baldness
* Enlarged clitoris
* Menstrual dysfunction


----------



## Calminian

Pr0d1gy said:


> Dude, she looks like a man. Seriously, maybe if I were gay I would think she isn't ugly....
> 
> Signs of Anabolic Steroid Use in Women
> 
> * Facial hair
> * Change in voice (deeper)
> * Baldness
> * Enlarged clitoris
> * Menstrual dysfunction


She's a muscular chick. Get over it. She probably has more testosterone in her system than most of the guys on this board, but that's likely because most of the guys here are built like women. The girl is buff. Not exactly my taste, but sheesh, who gives a crap? Are we that classless? 

No one's complaining about Fedor's tits. I think Barnett's are even bigger. Where's all the whiners about them?


----------



## swpthleg

I'm a huge fan of Gina, but I'm not willing to make a declarative statement about whether or not Cyborg is juicing. She is either cycling in such a way as to pass a test, or one of the very, very, very few women who can, with enough maniacal lifting and extremely clean diet, build up a LOT of lean muscle.


----------



## vaj3000

either way i think we should credit cyborg. Just because carano is hot...very hot dont mean we should discredit cyborg. Tranny jokes aside (something im guilty of aswell) she showed a great deal of humility.


----------



## stevy1222

i completely agree. yeah cyborg isn't that attractive, to me at least, but she is a very good fighter. i gained a whole bunch of respect for cyborg after her fight. i've always thought she was a badass, going 3-1 in brazil in a mens mma org, but she's more of a badass in my book


----------



## SideWays222

Calminian said:


> I really don't understand this. The woman is not nasty. My goodness, can't this forum grow up just a little? I feel like I'm risking getting dumber just hanging out here.


You serious?? She is pretty damn nasty. Immature or not the women is ugly and i hate ugly women that beat up pretty women. If you think your getting dumber because of a forum then you should probably stop coming to this forum. Cyborg is very nasty... i dont even know why i refer to her as a she because really HE has alot more in common with Men then Women.


----------



## Calminian

SideWays222 said:


> You serious?? She is pretty damn nasty. Immature or not the women is ugly and i hate ugly women that beat up pretty women. If you think your getting dumber because of a forum then you should probably stop coming to this forum. Cyborg is very nasty... i dont even know why i refer to her as a she because really HE has alot more in common with Men then Women.


I don't totally blame it on your maturity. The truth is, you're an idiot. And a moron. And just an all around classless dude. 

Hopefully you're in early puberty. Otherwise it's pretty sad. But I think I'll stick around here and risk becoming dumber, just to ride idiots like you.


----------



## SideWays222

Calminian said:


> I don't totally blame it on your maturity. The truth is, you're an idiot. And a moron. And just an all around classless dude.
> 
> Hopefully you're in early puberty. Otherwise it's pretty sad. But I think I'll stick around here and risk becoming dumber, just to ride idiots like you.


hohoho you wanna ride me??? I dont swing that way buddy but i appreciate the offer. Well im 19 so not too much puberty going on anymore its just that im a "classless" dude. Truthfully im just honest.... cyborg is a nasty walking mangina.... If that makes me stupid then so be it, shes still ugly as can be. You ugly 2?? is that why your so defensive about this?? Oh well cant be helped i guess. Stick around the forum and enjoy yourself.


----------



## xeberus

might be the booze speaking but I desperately want to kiss ginas stomach.


beautiful girl


----------



## Calminian

SideWays222 said:


> hohoho you wanna ride me??? I dont swing that way buddy but i appreciate the offer.


Now whodda thought you'd come back with such a clever rejoinder? You've proved all your critiques wrong. Way to go!



SideWays222 said:


> Well im 19 so not too much puberty going on anymore its just that im a "classless" dude. Truthfully im just honest....


Yes, it take quite a man to be honest like that. What an example for our younger teens.



SideWays222 said:


> cyborg is a nasty walking mangina.... If that makes me stupid then so be it, shes still ugly as can be. You ugly 2?? is that why your so defensive about this?? Oh well cant be helped i guess. Stick around the forum and enjoy yourself.


Are you sure you're only 19? With wit like that? Yeah, only an ugly person would point out what a moron you are. Way to go, man. Go bag on those ugly people. They deserve it.


----------



## stevy1222

way to put it Calminian


----------



## swpthleg

Aight, that's enough scrapping. Damn.


----------



## SideWays222

xeberus said:


> might be the booze speaking but I desperately want to kiss ginas stomach.
> 
> 
> beautiful girl


Naw it aint the booze. Iv been wanting to do that and more since i first saw her. With booze i just happen to get 2 detailed about it.



Calminian said:


> Now whodda thought you'd come back with such a clever rejoinder? You've proved all your critiques wrong. Way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it take quite a man to be honest like that. What an example for our younger teens.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you're only 19? With wit like that? Yeah, only an ugly person would point out what a moron you are. Way to go, man. Go bag on those ugly people. They deserve it.


ew so you are ugly?? that sucks.

Haha nice try to be intellectual but nothing you said really matters to me. You can go hang out with cyborg and maybe she can mount you. im sure youd like that??? having a nice pure muscle she male on top of you. :happy04:


----------



## swpthleg

I said cut it out. No more taking shots at each other. Step awaaaaaayyyy from the comp if you have to.


----------



## Davisty69

Pissing of Swp is a bad call.


----------



## SideWays222

swpthleg said:


> I said cut it out. No more taking shots at each other. Step awaaaaaayyyy from the comp if you have to.


Alright your right... im sorry. I will be the bigger man and walk away.... WALK AWAY. Hah nice scary movie 2 reference huh?


----------



## box

nay...


----------



## stevy1222

well i thought the fight was good between carano and cyborg. felt bad for carano. i was sitting by the tunnel where they leave at and she was crying when she went by. i should've asked for a hug to comfort her!!!


----------



## _RIVAL_

Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't 'call' fights when everyone and their mother is already doing so.
> 
> 
> raise01:


So you basically just talk out of your ass in a thread when a fight is over....

Good to know.


----------



## swpthleg

She's tough. She'll cry all the way to the bank from the interviews to come in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## SideWays222

stevy1222 said:


> well i thought the fight was good between carano and cyborg. felt bad for carano. i was sitting by the tunnel where they leave at and she was crying when she went by. i should've asked for a hug to comfort her!!!



awwwwww how could you not just get up and punch cyborg in the face for making Gina cry???

Joking.. probably because she would beat both of us up and we would just look like clowns.


----------



## stevy1222

that and because cyborg is a really nice person. when evangelista was carrying cris out of the cage, she signed my program and then later and the hotel i was staying at she came by and talked to me for like 10 minutes


----------



## swpthleg

Getting beat up by Chute Boxe types on a regular basis would definitely tech humility and respect, IMO.


----------



## SideWays222

stevy1222 said:


> that and because cyborg is a really nice person. when evangelista was carrying cris out of the cage, she signed my program and then later and the hotel i was staying at she came by and talked to me for like 10 minutes


I wouldnt exactly call her a person but thats good to know. You wernt afraid of her roid raging for no reason???


----------



## swpthleg

arrrggghhh I've already said how much I love Gina, and I still don't get all this Cyborg hate.

I KNOW a loss like this, or any loss for Gina, will make her more determined and train harder and smarter.


----------



## stevy1222

no way. she was in a good mood and happy. that and because i was chillin with werdum and his cornermen and she's friends and trains with werdum


----------



## SideWays222

swpthleg said:


> arrrggghhh I've already said how much I love Gina, and I still don't get all this Cyborg hate.
> 
> I KNOW a loss like this, or any loss for Gina, will make her more determined and train harder and smarter.


Because cyborg made Gina cry >_<!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho

J.P. said:


> So you basically just talk out of your ass in a thread when a fight is over....
> 
> Good to know.


At least I don't come online saying, 'Look at me, look at me! I called a fight that virtually everyone else did! Look at me, look at me!' You and 300 other posters 'called' the outcome of that fight. Congratulations, I guess. 


:sarcastic12:


----------



## _RIVAL_

Canadian Psycho said:


> At least I don't come online saying, 'Look at me, look at me! I called a fight that virtually everyone else did! Look at me, look at me!' You and 300 other posters called it. Congratulations, I guess.
> 
> 
> :sarcastic12:



Hmm... bit of a chip on your shoulder? You're futile attempts at trying to look intelligent are only succeding in making you look like an ass.


----------



## swpthleg

I know guys come unwrapped when a woman cries, which is touching (and useful) but calm down everybody. I'm trying to get my drink on here.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

J.P. said:


> Hmm... bit of a chip on your shoulder? You're futile attempts at trying to look intelligent are only succeding in making you look like an ass.


Whatever helps you sleep at night, boss. I'm telling it like it is. That you're so bothered by the truth isn't my problem. 

Take care, Nostradamus.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Canadian Psycho said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night, boss. I'm telling it like it is. That you're so bothered by the truth isn't my problem.
> 
> Take care, Nostradamus.


Says the guy with the best hindsite on the forum.


----------



## swpthleg

Canadian Psycho said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night, boss. I'm telling it like it is. That you're so bothered by the truth isn't my problem.
> 
> Take care, Nostradamus.


We've always gotten along CP, but I must tell you that it isn't a good idea to insult or bait an admin.


----------



## stevy1222

that just looks painful.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

She's trying to snap her neck, the fiend!


----------



## stevy1222

Canadian Psycho said:


> She's trying to snap her neck, the fiend!


no!!!! thats not cool cyborg!

it was well worth spending $150 on a ticket to watch these fights


----------



## Calminian

SideWays222 said:


> ...ew so you are ugly?? that sucks.
> 
> Haha nice try to be intellectual ....


So, you thought there was an intellectual angle there? :confused05: 

Dude, I honestly wish you were a little smarter, just so you'd know how dumb you are.


----------



## swpthleg

Guys please, keep it civil.


----------



## Calminian

swpthleg said:


> Guys please, keep it civil.


I'm done. :bored04: peace out.


----------



## SideWays222

Calminian said:


> I'm done. :bored04: peace out.


Bye... give me a shout out in a different thread. I truly enjoy your comments.


----------



## HexRei

i heart you sideways, we are sean william scott bro's.


----------



## swpthleg

His Seann William Scott is hotter, though.

SWS is not normally my type, but he's smokin in that suit.


----------



## SideWays222

HexRei said:


> i heart you sideways, we are sean william scott bro's.


Awwww
I heart you too brother. The man is a stud what can i say.



swpthleg said:


> His Seann William Scott is hotter, though.
> 
> SWS is not normally my type, but he's smokin in that suit.


----------



## Couchwarrior

stevy1222 said:


> that just looks painful.


----------



## swpthleg

When Gina got out of the shower that night, she emerged as beautiful as ever, don't worry.


----------



## Pr0d1gy

SideWays222 said:


> I wouldnt exactly call her a person but thats good to know. You wernt afraid of her roid raging for no reason???


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: And the truth shall set you free.


----------



## Fieos

Wow....just wow.... For shame people.


----------



## swpthleg

Hey, I tried to keep it under control meng.


----------



## DropKick

This thread is proof that womens MMA will never be taken seriously. Most of you guys are pissed that Gina lost and Cyborg won. The only reason as far as I can tell is that Gina is hot and Cyborg isn't. At least give Cyborg some credit for being a better fighter without resorting to calling her a man.

And for the record, Gina should stop fighting for a living. There are far easier ways for her to make money. She could easily parlay her celebrity status into some kind of a TV / acting / modeling gig etc. She could probably easily get her own MMA TV or radio show if she wanted it.


----------



## Fieos

I am curious to see how she rebounds from this loss. This is her first loss in MMA to my knowledge and there is no shame in losing to Cyborg. I think she could probably drop down to 135. Her body fat percentage could drop a bit and she could throw on some more muscle if she wants to stay at 145.

I hope that women MMA fighters rise to the challenge and that we see a respectable roster for their weight divisions.


----------



## Breadfan

DropKick said:


> And for the record, Gina should stop fighting for a living. There are far easier ways for her to make money.


But she wants to fight. Fighters aren't always in it to make money :confused02:


----------



## stevy1222

Breadfan said:


> But she wants to fight. Fighters aren't always in it to make money :confused02:


Exactly. If Gina was only in it for the money, then she wouldn't have been so emotional about losing.


----------



## SideWays222

DropKick said:


> This thread is proof that womens MMA will never be taken seriously. Most of you guys are pissed that Gina lost and Cyborg won. The only reason as far as I can tell is that Gina is hot and Cyborg isn't. At least give Cyborg some credit for being a better fighter without resorting to calling her a man.
> 
> And for the record, Gina should stop fighting for a living. There are far easier ways for her to make money. She could easily parlay her celebrity status into some kind of a TV / acting / modeling gig etc. She could probably easily get her own MMA TV or radio show if she wanted it.


I take woman's MMA seriously BUT Gina is hot and she is a good fighter. I never expected to see anything of the sorts so her losing makes me wanna hate on whoever beat her. Plus i think its pretty obvious Cyborg does some weird things to look like she does. Also you guys act like Cyborg is some kind of wonderful person... As far as i remember she tried to Rig the scale when she fought the Asian girl then after she got cought blamed it on womens problem. Cant really support her when i think she is cheating.

Also for the post above.

Maybe Gina cares about money so much that when she found out shes not getting a win bonus it just tore her up on the inside. Ever think about that???

Joking
If she cared about money she wouldn't be a fighter period.


----------



## stevy1222

SideWays222 said:


> so her losing makes me wanna hate on whoever beat her.


so you're saying that you only like gina carano and not facing the fact that there is someone better than her?

and the fight against the little asian chick was just an unfair fight overall. i was there and man she was throwing her like a ragdoll. i don't think people are acting like cyborg is some wonderful person after this fight. they're just saying that cyborg isn't some crazy freak that some people are saying.


----------



## DropKick

SideWays222 said:


> I take woman's MMA seriously BUT Gina is hot and she is a good fighter. I never expected to see anything of the sorts so her losing makes me wanna hate on whoever beat her. Plus i think its pretty obvious Cyborg does some weird things to look like she does. Also you guys act like Cyborg is some kind of wonderful person... As far as i remember she tried to Rig the scale when she fought the Asian girl then after she got cought blamed it on womens problem. Cant really support her when i think she is cheating.
> 
> Also for the post above.
> 
> Maybe Gina cares about money so much that when she found out shes not getting a win bonus it just tore her up on the inside. Ever think about that???
> 
> Joking
> If she cared about money she wouldn't be a fighter period.


Gina has failed to make weight for her fights on numerous occasions. Why is that OK? I don't think Cyborg is a wonderful person but she is a better fighter than Gina.


----------



## stevy1222

DropKick said:


> Gina has failed to make weight for her fights on numerous occasions.



i was surprised when i watched the weigh-ins and heard that they both made weight


----------



## SideWays222

stevy1222 said:


> so you're saying that you only like gina carano and not facing the fact that there is someone better than her?
> 
> and the fight against the little asian chick was just an unfair fight overall. i was there and man she was throwing her like a ragdoll. i don't think people are acting like cyborg is some wonderful person after this fight. they're just saying that cyborg isn't some crazy freak that some people are saying.


I faced the fact that she isnt the best a long time ago. Doesnt change the fact that she is my favorite and i dislike cyborg.



DropKick said:


> Gina has failed to make weight for her fights on numerous occasions. Why is that OK? I don't think Cyborg is a wonderful person but she is a better fighter than Gina.


Gina never tried to rig the scales and since you can read you should know that was the main point of the post not that cyborg didnt make weight.


----------



## Soakked

DropKick said:


> This thread is proof that womens MMA will never be taken seriously. Most of you guys are pissed that Gina lost and Cyborg won. The only reason as far as I can tell is that Gina is hot and Cyborg isn't. At least give Cyborg some credit for being a better fighter without resorting to calling her a man.
> 
> And for the record, Gina should stop fighting for a living. There are far easier ways for her to make money. She could easily parlay her celebrity status into some kind of a TV / acting / modeling gig etc. She could probably easily get her own MMA TV or radio show if she wanted it.


This post cracks me up...the first paragraph you make a good point in how chauvinistic most of the comments are, yet in the second paragraph you ironically come out even more chauvinistic :laugh:

Not trying to diss I thought it was funny as hell, and for the record I agree on both parts:wink01:

I would rep you but I need to spread the love first. Nice sig btw.


----------



## vaj3000

> This thread is proof that womens MMA will never be taken seriously. Most of you guys are pissed that Gina lost and Cyborg won. The only reason as far as I can tell is that Gina is hot and Cyborg isn't. At least give Cyborg some credit for being a better fighter without resorting to calling her a man.


goddanmit its all true, yeah she's hot but cyborg shouldnt have beat up the hot girl.


----------



## DropKick

Soakked said:


> This post cracks me up...the first paragraph you make a good point in how chauvinistic most of the comments are, yet in the second paragraph you ironically come out even more chauvinistic :laugh:


Yeah, that's kind of the effect I was going for. I'm not a fan of womens MMA for various reasons. I guess the point I'm making is that nobody would care about this fight if Gina wasn't a hot semi-famous chick. The only reason why she gets the acclaim and has the fame she has is because of her looks, not because she is a decent fighter. I'm just saying she should take advantage of that rather than keep fighting and get her face beat in. 

On the flip side, nobody is going to care who Cyborg fights if it isn't Gina. Despite being a better fighter she will never be as marketable as Gina based purely on her looks. This is the problem with womens sports in general though. If that makes me a chauvinist than so be it.


----------



## SideWays222

DropKick said:


> Yeah, that's kind of the effect I was going for. I'm not a fan of womens MMA for various reasons. I guess the point I'm making is that nobody would care about this fight if Gina wasn't a hot semi-famous chick. The only reason why she gets the acclaim and has the fame she has is because of her looks, not because she is a decent fighter. I'm just saying she should take advantage of that rather than keep fighting and get her face beat in.
> 
> On the flip side, nobody is going to care who Cyborg fights if it isn't Gina. Despite being a better fighter she will never be as marketable as Gina based purely on her looks. This is the problem with womens sports in general though. If that makes me a chauvinist than so be it.


Maybe women should start supporting womens MMA as much as Men supports mens MMA.


----------



## Soakked

Am I the only one that would tap that? Guess I have low expectations, but after I'm done her name would be Del Los Santos.

Doesn't Gina look like she can be an actress in CSI?

Womens MMA fighters should take a clue from WWE and have them come out in outfits that would make men mma fans watch


----------



## stevy1222

SideWays222 said:


> Maybe women should start supporting womens MMA as much as Men supports mens MMA.


uh women do support womens mma, they also support mens mma too. same with guys, they support mens mma and some support womens mma.

what so wrong with women fighting really? and im not just talking about gina because she's hot. but what is wrong with cyborg beating her? she was the better fighter saturday night.


----------

